# Shrimp



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

I wanted to add some inverts to my planted tank which currently houses 3 otto cats and 9 neon tetras. In the future I planned on adding a pair of SA dwarfs. Will they eat red cherry shrimp (probably stupid question). Will the cherry shrimp hurt my tetras? What about crystal red or fw clams?


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

I have shrimp in with my Dicrossus filamentosus.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

I have a dozen riffle shrimp in with my dorsigera. They are a larger growing, freshwater shrimp, reaching around 2 inches. They do not have pincers. Instead they have four fan or net like catchers where pincers would normally be. They will sit on logs or in amongst the plants waving thier fans around, sifting particulates they sive out of the water. I have one large shrimp that likes walking through all the hair and moss algea sifting his fans through the algea, keeping it clean. And the two largest sit one on each filter intake, waving thier fans around, sifting the water as it's drawn into the canister filters. So they behave like pre-filter filters. Hahaha.

I am also growing up a colony of cherry shrimp, whith the idea of trying some in with my apistogramma. I only have 30 or so at the moment, and will waite untill I have around 300 before I look at adding 150+ in with my apistos. However, I feel all but the largest females may end up as snacks.


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks, I will read up on the Dicrossus filamentosus.

I have seen those riffle shrimp in Petco and thought about them. Maybe I will try just one and see; they are a little expensive for shrimp.

Let me know how the cherry shrimp go as I really wanted to do a pair of orange flash apistos. I would like some shrimp to keep my moss clean, either that or I am trashing the moss lol.


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

I ordered 10 cherry red shrimp. Tomorrow I am going to the LFS to see if they still have those bamboo shrimp. Should I buy only 1 for my 20g or should I try for 2? I was also thinking about FW clams. What kind are the smallest but most effective?


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

I got one bamboo shrimp today put him in the tank and have not seen him since. How long should I wait before looking for a body? The girl at the LFS said he would go hide and I do have ALOT of plants but don't want a dead shrimp rotting in my tank.


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

Blue rams like to chase cherry shrimp but the shrimp seem just a bit too fast for them. I have not seen one catch one yet but boy do they want to eat them!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What I have read on this forum regarding freshwater clams is that they burrow into the substrate and you never see them. But more importantly they are hard to keep alive, they die under the substrate and pollute the tank.


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

Hmmm, I had not thought of that. I thought they would be similar difficulty to FW snails (I can not kill them no matter what I do) but I guess not. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## aji1217 (Aug 22, 2009)

oh boy...clams.

they really aren't that hard to keep alive, you just have to realize they eat more than your fish, and you dont seen them eating it. if your water is turning green, get some clams. if not, there is no real need. I have em for my pond, and put em in my tank in the winter.

They are easy to kill, salt or copper kills em quick.

as far as the snails go..get some loaches. snails wont stand a chance. of course neither will any other inverts. my trapdoor snails are left alone by the loaches, but the pond snails and the baby trapdoors got eaten up quick.


----------

